# H+ vs. LTE (im O2-Netz)



## Dr_Lobster (25. Februar 2016)

Hallo, 
bin grad dabei mir Verträge anzuschauen fürs Handy. Hier bietet O2 einmal den HSPA (bzw. H+) Standard an mit bis zu 42,2 mbit/s und dann noch LTE mit bis zu 50 mbit/s. Das macht in meinen Augen praktisch keinen Unterschied von der reinen Geschwindigkeit her.
Gibt's noch andere Gründe für LTE bei O2? Hat man da dann generell besseren Internetempfang? 

Danke


----------



## LP96 (25. Februar 2016)

Es sollte besseren Netzempfang und Abdeckung durch LTE bei O2 geben.
Unter anderem kriegt man mit LTE auch Empfang in Gebäuden.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2016)

Wohnort und wie ist die Netztabdeckung von O2 bei dir?


----------



## Dr_Lobster (25. Februar 2016)

@ Matrix: Stuttgart und keine Ahnung


----------



## D00msday (27. Februar 2016)

Dr_Lobster schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin grad dabei mir Verträge anzuschauen fürs Handy. Hier bietet O2 einmal den HSPA (bzw. H+) Standard an mit bis zu 42,2 mbit/s und dann noch LTE mit bis zu 50 mbit/s. Das macht in meinen Augen praktisch keinen Unterschied von der reinen Geschwindigkeit her.
> Gibt's noch andere Gründe für LTE bei O2? Hat man da dann generell besseren Internetempfang?
> 
> Danke



Wichtig ist in erster Linie, dass du ein Gerät hast, dass für H+ und 42Mbit mit der Dual Cell Technik klarkommt und zum anderen dass das Gerät LTE hat. Dann kommt es darauf an, ob es ein monatlicher Vertrag ist und du ihn jederzeit kündigen kannst, um auf schnelleres LTE wechseln zu können oder ob es ein 2-Jahresvertrag ist. Im direkten Vergleich wirst du auf kurz oder lang mit LTE besser fahren, da dort zum einen die Kapazitäten höher sind und zum anderen weniger Nutzer sind, die Kapazitäten abverlangen. Außerdem wirst du bei einem monatlichen Vertrag jederzeit wechseln können, bei dem 2-Jahresvertrag bist du verdammt, wenn du zwischen 2 Zellen wohnst, die dir H+ zwar technisch geben könnten, aber zu viele Nutzer hat, die die Geschwindigkeit auf 10-20 MBit runterprügeln. Die HSDPA Sender werden ja nicht schneller (immer noch max. 21Mbit pro Sendemast), nur weil jetzt 2 von ihnen genutzt werden. Es ist im Endeffekt also 2x 21Mbit von denen jeder Sender aufgrund des weit höheren Traffics weniger Leistung bringt, als die versprochenen 21Mbit.

Fazit:
LTE
+ schnellere Technik
+ viel höhere Kapazitäten
+ weniger Nutzer
+ relativ guter Ausbau (Stadt+Land)

3G
- langsamere Technik
- geringe Kapazitäten
- sehr viele Nutzer
++ unerreichter Ausbau

Die Preise sind ebenfalls unterirdisch günstig für LTE 50:
2GB Daten + 50 MBit + Allflat
bei Smartmobil 15€ monatlich kündbar

1oder2GB Daten + 50 MBit + SMS Flat
6€ oder 10€ bei Winsim (monatlich kündbar)

1GB Daten + 50 MBit + Allflat
bei DeutschlandSIM 13€ (monatlich kündbar

Für jeden Geldbeutel und Nutzungsbereich was dabei.


----------



## Darkseth (28. Februar 2016)

Hauptvorteil von LTE gegenüber 3g wäre wohl die schnellere Reaktionszeit.
Da LTE vermutlich oft ne bessere Netzabdeckung hat (und auch höhere Reichweite) kann es sein, dass von 50 Mbit LTE im endeffekt 30 Mbit übrig bleiben.
Während du von 42 Mbit H+ dann evtl nur 5 Mbit übrig hast, auch weil sehr viel mehr leute auf 3G Zugreifen, als auf LTE.

Müsste man natürlich individuell testen...


----------



## Dr_Lobster (29. Februar 2016)

Gut ich nehm doch LTE. Mobiles Internet ist mir schon wichtig und wenn mir dann ständig in Gebäuden oder auf Zugfahrten das Netz flöten geht wirkt sich das negativ auf meinen Blutdruck aus 

Danke


----------

